# Tcm and g0180/g0179



## vkusiak (Aug 18, 2017)

May G0180 or G0179 be billed to Medicare during the Transitional Care Management (99495 & 99496) time period?


----------



## cherene (Sep 11, 2017)

TCM Guidelines state you can not bill HCPCS Codes G0181 and G0182 Home Health or Hospice Supervision.  G0180 and G0179 are "not" excluded with TCM Services.

Cherene


----------

